# My Retirment Button



## Anonymous (Aug 7, 2009)

A special thanks to Harold_V for taking the time to guide a total noob through the process of refining, with his patience I now have this button.

The button weighs 24.7 gr, should be refined one more time.

I have decided to give the button as is to my 16 year old daughter, yesterday was official I have retired from the hobby of refining precious metals wastes, 4 drums of cards and boards went to the electronics recycle yard. 

The biggest bang for my buck, is that I have traded my ball mill for a Husqvarna articulated lawn mower.


----------



## metatp (Aug 7, 2009)

Gustavus,

Looks nice. Good Job. Maybe some day I will give gold refining a shot. It is nice to see you giving it to your daughter. I did the same with my silver (My daughter is 16 and my son is 11). Hope she appreciates it as much as my kids appreciate their silver.

What are you going to do with your silver? You can adopt me and give it to me if you want :mrgreen: 

Again, Nice Job.


----------



## audragon (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the photo of your nice looking button. Good luck in retirment! Perhaps you will come out of retirment for more gold fun...


----------

